# Best Color GPS fish finder combo



## tbayray (Sep 18, 2008)

...any comments or perils of wisdom on this issue
UNDER $1k, no doubt.
How much are those Humminbird SideImagers...
That would be a real nice machine for what I do.


----------



## tbayray (Sep 18, 2008)

fixed position BTW.
not lookin' for a portable gimmick.


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

We just finished testing (still have to edit pictures and finish write up) of the Hummingbird 385CI combo.

Nice unit. Compact with good features. We'll have the full review posted soon.


----------

